# Penny Punch recipe?



## Jovin

I had a great easy recipe for Penny Punch years ago and I've misplaced it.  I remember that it called for a large bottle of gingerale and two packs of jello...one was cherry and I honestly don't remember anything else, except that it was so good and of course, non-alcoholic.

If anyone has anything similar, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks, 
Jovin


----------



## MrsLMB

I found this ... does this sound like what you remember?

*PENNY PUNCH*
*from COOKS.COM*
1 pkg. cherry flavored gelatin
1 pkg. lemon flavored gelatin
2 c. hot water
2 c. cold water
1 orange, thinly sliced
1 (28 oz.) bottle ginger ale


Dissolve gelatins in hot water. Add cold water and orange slices. Mix well. Chill until cool. Add ginger ale and some ice cubes just before serving. Makes about 2 quarts.


----------



## Jovin

Thank you so much! I tried to reply last night on my iphone, but apparently it didn't show up here. I am so happy that you found that recipe. IT'S THE EXACT SAME ONE!

I am very grateful.
Jovin


----------

